# Micky's neck and back pain...



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Yesterday afternoon around 4 I got a call from my roommates saying that Micky was whining and didn't want to move around much. So I rush home from work to check him out and he was in obvious pain and discomfort. They said it seemed to start about an hour before they called me. He jumped on the couch, but then he didn't want to jump down. They put him down off the couch and into his little dog bed. He stayed there and didn't want to move. By the time I got home, he was miserable. I got him to walk a little bit by offering him some cheese. I just wanted to see if he even could walk. He did, but was uncomfortable. 

So I took him to the ER vet to get checked out. She said she thinks he strained his neck and/or back. We already know that he has some arthritis in his back near his tail, but usually it doesn't bother him. We've seen it before on his previous x-rays that he's had for his heart. This was part of it, but mostly the vet was concerned about him having pain in his neck. She manipulated his head and neck, and he would not let her turn his head to the left. Only to the right. Also he is limping on his left paw a bit. So she sent us home with 4 days worth of pain meds, and also instructions to keep him very quiet and resting. Hopefully that will help with everything and he will heal up. If he doesn't improve by about Thursday or Friday, I'm supposed to bring him in for x-rays or more of a work up. 

He's been doing fine up till yesterday. Peeing, pooping, eating, and he was just at the vets on the 11th for his heart check up. So I'm hoping this is just an isolated thing. Please keep him in your thoughts. I was up with him a lot last night. He's so uncomfortable, I feel bad for him. Even his kitty friend Oscar is concerned about him. He keeps wanting to check on him. We've been trying to keep them separated so they don't play, but I think Oscar understands that Micky's not feeling so great, so he's not bugging him too much.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Poor little guy, I'm sorry to hear about Mickey I do hope it's just a sprain/strain and heals soon. just to note, if you do have to go back, you might not want to wait until Friday because things could run into the weekend. But hopefully he's better long before then.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Becky - I'm so sorry about Micky. I'm not sure if it's just a sprain or could be something else. It's so hard to see them when they're in pain. I hope it was just a sudden movement that caused it and that it will diminish. We all know we do things like that to ourselves so assuming dogs might too. She's so lucky to have you taking care of her. :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh poor little Micky.. it's so hard to see them in pain/discomfort! Will be praying the meds help...and help quickly!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Becky -- he definitely sounds like he's in pain and injured himself. Sending prayers that he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:smcry:Oh poor little Micky. Surely, he just pulled a muscle and will be fine soon. We've all done it ourselves, and we know it hurts like crazy, but it goes away. Sending hugs and well wishes to dear Micky.:wub:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I just got back from the ER vet without Micky. He has to stay the night. He seemed to do better throughout the day, but then around 5 this evening he started acting very painful again. About 9 pm he was in so much pain he was thrashing around, so I came home from work and took him in. They will keep him overnight and get some x-rays, bloodwork, and give him a steroid shot along with another painkiller. So please keep him in your thoughts tonight. I hope its just a bone/muscle issue and not neurological. I'm pretty paranoid about GME these days.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh no. I am so very sorry to read about little Micky.

I pray that it is not anything serious and that he comes home quickly.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying that both of you had a quiet night and that Micky is feeling better this morning.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh hoping the vet stay will hurry his relief and that there is nothing really serious going on!! Will be keeping an eye out for your update today!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((((Becky))))) I'm so sorry Micky is in pain. I hope they find the source soon and can get him quickly on the road to recovery. My big boy Eli had something happen like that last year. He would just cry in pain when he tried to get up. The meds they gave him worked very quickly though.

You and Micky are in my prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Becky - still thinking of you and Micky and sending prayers. Hopefully they can help at the vet's. Keep us posted.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I got an update call this morning around 6:30. His bloodwork was fine. His neck x-rays showed a few of his vertabraes were more compressed than they should be and were probably causing most of his pain. They said that the pain meds/steroids helped a lot and he is much more comfortable. They want to keep him all day to monitor his pain and comfort levels. I should be able to pick him up today around 4. I think I'm going to get him an x-pen for the living room, to keep him confined a bit more than usual.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, God willing your little beauty will be pain free.
xoxoxoxoxooxxoxox


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

beckinwolf said:


> I got an update call this morning around 6:30. His bloodwork was fine. His neck x-rays showed a few of his vertabraes were more compressed than they should be and were probably causing most of his pain. They said that the pain meds/steroids helped a lot and he is much more comfortable. They want to keep him all day to monitor his pain and comfort levels. I should be able to pick him up today around 4. I think I'm going to get him an x-pen for the living room, to keep him confined a bit more than usual.


oh thank you for the update. 

I am happy to know that blood results came out fine. 

What causes the vertabraes to be more compressed?

also happy to know that he is coming home at 4 today. Please give him my kisses :wub: wish him no pain very soon


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Actually very good news, Becky. Sounds like there's a reason for the pain and that it is physical. Hoping Micky keeps improving. I think enclosure might be a good way to go. Hugs!!!


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Awwww...... sorry to hear Mickey's been in pain the past few days but glad to hear he is feeling a bit better today. Hoping he has a speedy recovery. Hugs to both you and Mickey.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MiMi, Ray and Ru send hugs to Micky. :grouphug: Auntie Sylie sends a big smooth....:smootch:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Becky -- so glad to hear that Micky is doing better. Continued prayers being sent.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So glad Micky is doing better !! X-Pen is probably a good idea at least for a few days to give his little body a good time to heal up.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Good to hear he is doing better. Poor little guy :tender:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Another update from us. I got a call around 2:30 from the vet saying that Micky was ready to go home at anytime. She said they tried to feed him, but all he did was bury the food in his blankets! :blink: He's so funny. They ended up giving him a steroid shot, a muscle relaxer, and some pain meds. He came home with all of that too. The vet wants him on the steroid for 10 days. He's doing good though. He ate all his dinner, and he's moving around well. Giving him pills is a nightmare though. Thankfully one of my roommates is good at giving pills fast and efficiently. I'm just glad he's more comfortable now. I hated him being in so much pain before. All from jumping on the darn furniture. And now that he's feeling better, what does he want to do? Jump on the furniture! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh .. welcome home, Micky boy :wub: no jumping yet cutie pie (glad that he will be in his pen at most part ) . 

hehe @"bury the food in his blankets"...too cute in act :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Glad he's feeling better! I've found that Pill Pockets (you can get them at PetSmart) make it very easy to give pills. Bury the pill in part of the pocket treat and they go down very easy.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Very good news indeed! Praying that Micky will continue to heal and will stay off the furniture...(okay, I know the furniture one is tall order, but still).


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Becky, so sorry I missed this thread earlier but I am SO glad to hear Micky's doing better now! It must have been so scary for you to watch him in so much pain...thank goodness he's better and I hope he continues to improve quickly!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so relieved to hear that Micky is much better. It is so funny that he buried his food in his blanket. I guess he was saving it for later.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Micky is doing much better tonight. I came home to my usual greeting of tail wagging and legs kicking all over. When he gets excited he throws his legs out and kicks at you. A great thing to see for sure.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

beckinwolf said:


> Micky is doing much better tonight. I came home to my usual greeting of tail wagging and legs kicking all over. When he gets excited he throws his legs out and kicks at you. A great thing to see for sure.


 
Oh I am sorry, just seeing this, but so glad precious Micky is doing better, I am so happy for you and dear Micky!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh well, you think that when they hurt them self they learned a lesson, but no, when everything is alright again, they go back to do the same thing that hurt them. Glad he is feeling better.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Glad to read your little guy is feeling much better Becky, what a relief!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Happy Micky's feeling his oats again. Now if he can just take it easy. :angry::HistericalSmiley:


----------

